# what kind of algae is this.. and what to do?



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it is on the crypt in the center of the pic.. it is little black hairy algae.. I tried to wipe it off with my finger.. but nada.. it won't come off.. my water is fine.. co2 is at normal levels.. I have my lights set at 8 hrs.. co2 half hr before lights on and half hr before lights out. I dose micros and macros in rotation every other day.. and weekly water changes.. help?


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't see the algae on that picture. But, If you say that if black hair probably in heir algae and the best solution is Excel. I got it off (100%) in about a week.

Good look!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Black hairy algae is often called BBA, or black beard algae. A search here on the forum will give you lots of info about it, as well as a picture for identification. Here's a quick google search result.It is caused by low CO2 levels. Excel treatment will knock it out, as well as most algaes for that matter.

Good luck.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

excel.. are you talking about seachem excel fertilizer? sorry for the stupid ?

and I did have low co2 for awhile.. but that is corrected now becuase I have the co2 drop checker to monitor it


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Seachem Flourish Excel is the name of the product. It is a source of liquid carbon for plants, and also acts as an algaecide, through other chemical reactions that are far too advanced for me to understand or care about. A manual removal of the algae + dosing excel (most people use double the amount recommended on the bottle, but beware of the possible side effects) + filter cleaning + large water change will cure most any algae problem. After that is done, maintaining proper levels of Co2 and fertilizers will keep the algae from coming back.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

do I just dose the excel instead of dry ferts for a week? or just dose it along with the regular ferts.. micros and macros?


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

if it is bba, what you want to do is overdose the excel for about a week.
do about a 3x dose. after a few days, the bba will die.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

ok.. I will dose the excel overly.. but do I stop dosing the dry ferts during this time..?


----------



## alleychatte2002 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't think you need to stop the dry ferts while OD'ing Excel. Your plants will still need the fert levels to remain balanced in order to outcompete any other algae.


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

Just remember that Excel is known to melt some plants (side affects mentioned above)


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

KurtG said:


> Just remember that Excel is known to melt some plants (side affects mentioned above)


Yes, please research what you are doing before you do it. Some fish are sensitive to excel (death!), and some plants will be killed by it too.

Continue dosing dry ferts. The Excel is only a carbon source, not a macro nutrient source.

Good luck!


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I am a member of another forum.. and a plant guru there said for me to use hydrogen peroxide.. take a syringe and fill it up.. and inject it right on the bba.. it will bubble and kill the bba.. it should turn a reddish color when it is dead.. has anyone heard of this?? it seems like it would work


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

It is only on one of my crypts.. and a few blades of micro sword. I think I see some on a piece of driftwood. I don't have to worry about it being a delicate plant.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

some of this algae also got onto my javamoss.. do I just have to throw out the javamoss? or can I treat it too?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Excel in high concentrations will kill moss. If dosed per bottle directions, the moss will likely survive.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Torpedobarb said:


> I am a member of another forum.. and a plant guru there said for me to use hydrogen peroxide.. take a syringe and fill it up.. and inject it right on the bba.. it will bubble and kill the bba.. it should turn a reddish color when it is dead.. has anyone heard of this?? it seems like it would work


Also, yes, H2O2 dosing is also effective. I don't have any personal experience with it, but a search here on the forum will likely yield first hand experience from others who have.

Good luck!


----------



## tcfuller (Jan 22, 2008)

I've got the same problem except this stuff is all over my driftwood, microswords, and anubias nana. I also have some moneywort, wisteria, vallisneria, and cabomba. Will any of these plants be hurt by an excel od?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

tcfuller said:


> I've got the same problem except this stuff is all over my driftwood, microswords, and anubias nana. I also have some moneywort, wisteria, vallisneria, and cabomba. Will any of these plants be hurt by an excel od?


Have you tried doing a search? Looking up information on the internet should be easy. Use the search function here or Google to find most anything you could ever wonder.

Here is a link to get you started.

Good luck.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I did end up using the hydrogen peroxide.. I only used about 6ml of it total in my 75gal tank. I used it on my driftwood and a few leaves on a crypt. I removed alot of the leaves that were covered with it and I had to remove alot of my javamoss.. oh well.. thanks for the help!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> I did end up using the hydrogen peroxide..


How well did it work?


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

it actually didn't work all that well.. the over dosing of flourish excel and the bump up in co2 worked great as well as manual removal


----------

